# How to catch a cockatiel in an aviary



## foamrolling (Nov 18, 2017)

Hello all, I I currently have 3 cockatiels in an outdoor aviary. I would like to bring these cockatiels indoors, mainly because there are hawks that are pestering them and the weather will be getting cold soon. One of the birds was hand fed by myself and is very tame. However, Two of the three birds are not tame at all. What is the best way to catch these two birds to be able to transfer them to their new cage indoors?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*catch birds in aviary*

Would you have access to a large, soft mesh net? You need something large enough that you won't be likely to hit the bird with the rim. And the mesh would need to be small enough that the bird can't slip through .Another thing you could try is a light blanket or towel to throw over the bird.
Would the indoor cage fit into the outdoor aviary, or is it too large to move easily? Maybe if you could put the indoor cage in the aviary and just put their food in that cage the 'tiels would go in after the food.
Good luck!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree with the above. I'd try the mesh net first and see if that works.


----------



## foamrolling (Nov 18, 2017)

I went with the towel method and it worked very well! All 3 cockatiels have been safely transferred indoors to their new home. Thank you both for the suggestions, I could not have done it without your help!


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

I see you’ve already caught them but others may want more tips. The best thing is to remove as many perches and obsticles as possible so there is less places for the birds to land then use a proper bird net which come in many different sizes and are normally blue. These bird nets are made of fabric so claws and beaks don’t get caught in anything and the ring around the net is padded which makes sure to not harm the birds.


----------

